# [Conf] problemi con glibc arts dopo upgrade [SemiRisolto]

## -YoShi-

Ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

Dopo un emerge -uDv world le applicazioni che usano arts non funzionano più e vanno in crash.

esempio:

```

@robypc ~ $ kscd

QWidget::setProperty( "text", value ) failed: property invalid, read-only or does not exist

*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x0828d640 ***

ERROR: Communication problem with kscd, it probably crashed.

ro@robypc ~ $ KCrash: Application 'kscd' crashing...

```

Stessa fine fanno juk, kmplayer, ecc.. Idem se imposto arts come server sonoro in XMMS, Kaffeine, Gxine, ecc..

Discorso a parte è amarok. Dopo aver upgradato alla versione 1.4 beta, non ne vuole sapere di andare.

Questo non mi crea la collezione degli mp3. Dopo parecchio tempo che rimane bloccato sul 12% mi dice che non riesce ad aggiungere alcuni mp3.

Se aggiungo xò quegli mp3 nella playlist, questi funzionano tranquillamente.

Inoltre devo per forza impostare Xine (con OSS come driver) se no si impianta.

Credo sia un problema di arts (3.5.1) o che centri con arts, perchè se cerco da pannello di controllo seleziono il driver Alsa, arts mi va in crash.

Ho provato a fare il downgrade fino alla versione 3.4.3 ma niente da fare. Anzi, quando avvio il server sonoro va in crash direttamente con qualsiasi driver.

----------

## Scen

hai provato con un

```

revdep-rebuild

```

magari con l'aggiornamento di world è stato aggiornata qualche libreria che richiede la ricompilazione dei pacchetti che dipendono da essa (ti consiglio di utilizzare enotice per non perderti eventuali importanti messaggi generati da emerge durante l'aggiornamento o installazione dei pacchetti).

----------

## -YoShi-

Infatti è quello che avevo pensato io e ho lanciato di nuovo un 

```

emerge -v glibc && emerge -eDv arts kdemultimedia amarok --newuse

```

--newuse xchè ho aggiunto delle flag. Ora ha quasi finito. 

Dici che devo lanciare lo stesso un revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Scen

revdep-rebuild ti tira fuori l'elenco dei pacchetti che necessitano la ricompilazione (attento però che qualcuno potrebbe sfuggire, non è lo strumento perfetto), con la ricompilazione che hai lanciato tu in linea di massima potresti risolvere il problema, tieni presente che il problema "ricompilazione pacchetti in seguito ad aggiornamento librerie" può verificarsi nel caso di cambi di versioni "massicci" della libreria (es. da 1.3 a 1.4), mentre per gli aggiornamenti di minor version o di "manutenzione" (versione-rX) questo problema non sussiste.

Quando avrà finito di ricompilarti quei pacchetti ti consiglio comunque di lanciare un revdep-rebuild per sicurezza!

----------

## -YoShi-

Ok ti ringrazio  :Smile:  appena ha finito di ricompilare lancio il comando.

Grazie. Doma ti saprò dire.

----------

## -YoShi-

Riccomi. Dopo aver dato l'emerge e il revdep-rebuild, ottengo sta roba:

```

robypc lib # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/ogg123 (requires  libOggFLAC.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/oggenc (requires  libOggFLAC.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pmount (requires  libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pmount-hal (requires  libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pumount (requires  libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires  libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_ssl.so (requires  libcrypto.so.0.9.6 libssl.so.0.9.6)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/gdbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/readline.so (requires  libreadline.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_compare.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logo.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires  libMagick.so.6)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2_rc1 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6

..........

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.3.4".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

robypc lib # 

```

Ho provato anche a lanciare un 

```

emerge --oneshot  =app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2_rc1 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6

```

Visto che è quello che cerca di fare il revdep-rebuild. Ma nada le app non funzionano e revdep-rebuild  lanciato ancora mi da lo stesso output.

[SemiOT]

Ho visto che mi vuole emergere =dev-lang/python-2.3.4. 

Attualmente ho installata la versione 2.4.2. Il problema è che quel pacchetto non l'ho mai installato, ne sono sicuro xchè non l'avevo nel portage quando ho installato il sistema, e non ce l'ho nei tbz dei packages che mi ha compilato durante l'installazione.

Perchè mi vuole installare una versione così vecchia?

[/SemiOT]

----------

## -YoShi-

Non vi viene in mente niente eh?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Allora ho risolto, parzialmente i miei problemi. 

Arts è OK!  :Very Happy:  -> è bastato fare un downgrade di alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-driver, alsa-headers alla versione 1.0.10. Prima avevo installato la unstable 1.0.11

Amarok è OK!  :Very Happy:  -> Ho aggiornato le glibc alla versione 2.3.6 e ho reinstallato questi pacchetti taglib libid3tag MP3-Tag. Mi manca da capire che diavolo è la barra dell'atmosfera.

I pacchetti di KDEmultimedia contiunuano a darmi problemi invece. Danno ancora lo stesso out e craschano di nuovo. l'unico che funziona, e che funzionava è sempre kmix.

Ah quasi mi dimenticavo. revdep-rebuild rilanciato non trova solo delle lib che collega a python credo necessarie a OpenOffice-2-bin. Così si ostina a volermi installare python-2.3.4...

----------

## -YoShi-

Data astrale 156585LE/Z

Diario di bordo del capitano -YoShi-

Dopo innumerevoli tentativi, ho scoperto che eliminando i file in /home/ro/.kde-3.5/config, kscd e i suoi amici funzionano. Ho meglio partono.

Perchè per avere il suono devo usare alsa anzichè arts, nonostante arts funzioni senza problemi..

Il problema sembra essere legato ad alsa e arts. oppure arts e oss.. probabilmente il dmix di alsa? 

Sto pome proverò ad emergere =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts  per vedere se il problema si risolve..

----------

